# CortÃ©bert



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

I got a CortÃ©bert,silver pocket watch ,that I am suppost to overhauln. That is not a problem, but the customer want's to know how old it is. All i can tell her is that the watch was fixed last in 1949. There are no symboles on the dial( which it is on every CortÃ©bert produced after 1920, i think) and its also no caliber nr. On the backside of the "yellow" dial it's a nr: 90tt08(tells me nothing)

I did thow, find a drawing of the movement at the internet, that tells me its a caliber 474.

Anyone know which year caliber 474 were produced?

Thank you!

MaylÃ©n, the young norwegian watchmaker girl


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Not an answer to your question I'm afraid, but Perseo are the owners of the Cortebert name and may be able to help.

Link to their website and Cortebert MOVEMENT CATALOGUE.

I have several Cortebert pocketwatches in my Turkish State Railways collection and find them to be very accurate time keepers.

Oh! Welcome to the Forum. Hopefully Andreas will spot your post, he is very knowledgeable on pocketwatches.

Julian (L)


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Julian=)

I've been looking there but year of pruction is inpossible to find. I could but out som pictures but I don't know how :dontgetit: I just get an empty space were I cant write or copy anything..


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

PG Tips, one of the moderators, has prepared a tutorial on POSTING IMAGES.

Hope it helps.

Julian (L)


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

..


----------

